# 7 Springs vs. Hidden Valley



## neednsnow

If you are looking for Nicer Human Resource Managers, then you might lean towards HV. However, if you are looking for 25% more top-to-bottom, 450% more skiable terrain, more park features (does HV even have park?), and an all-around better resort.....go to 7Springs. I never rode HV (though I stayed there one summer weekend), but I learned how to board at 7Springs and Blue Knob (near Altoona). Seven Springs is a solid Western PA resort and has been getting killed with snow over the past few weeks. (Truthfully, so has HV).

7Springs is the solid winner, but if you want to throw some love to the local joint, hit HV for a day and check it out. I would assume their lift lines will be smaller than 7Springs


----------



## Grasschopper

neednsnow said:


> If you are looking for Nicer Human Resource Managers, then you might lean towards HV. However, if you are looking for 25% more top-to-bottom, 450% more skiable terrain, more park features (does HV even have park?), and an all-around better resort.....go to 7Springs. I never rode HV (though I stayed there one summer weekend), but I learned how to board at 7Springs and Blue Knob (near Altoona). Seven Springs is a solid Western PA resort and has been getting killed with snow over the past few weeks. (Truthfully, so has HV).
> 
> 7Springs is the solid winner, but if you want to throw some love to the local joint, hit HV for a day and check it out. I would assume their lift lines will be smaller than 7Springs


Thanks for the feedback...neither is local for me, I am in State College, so I am just getting some info on the two. I would assume my buddy can get me a deal on lift tickets at HV but my son's board came with a free lift ticket and lesson (thanks Burton) and SS is one of the resorts it is good at....


----------



## romaniaK

I've never been to HV, but 7springs is an amazing resort. Great service and amazing slopes.


----------



## neednsnow

Grasschopper said:


> Thanks for the feedback...neither is local for me, I am in State College, so I am just getting some info on the two. I would assume my buddy can get me a deal on lift tickets at HV but my son's board came with a free lift ticket and lesson (thanks Burton) and SS is one of the resorts it is good at....


State College? Good God, HV is Tussey with more snow. But, since you said about the free ticket....what I was suggesting was hitting both places in one weekend, especially if you have free passes at one or both. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## crazyface

7 springs is a lot better than hidden valley. i have been riding 7springs for about teh past 5 years and went to HV when they had a free day last year. the difference was huge.

7springs has much more terrain and vertical drop. it also has 2 highspeed 6 passenger lifts compared to i think 0 at hidden valley. i dont know how there prices compare, but springs is deinitely a better place to ride.


----------



## Snowfox

A normal lift ticket at hidden valley will run you $45. If you can get a group of 25 together you can get a 25% discount. 
Hidden Valley has a "park". Last time I was there this season it consisted of 3 jumps and a couple of rails...
Not too many people though, so if you hate people that might be something to consider.

(Confused: Are we talking about Hidden Valley near St. Louis, Missouri?)


----------



## Grasschopper

Snowfox said:


> A normal lift ticket at hidden valley will run you $45. If you can get a group of 25 together you can get a 25% discount.
> Hidden Valley has a "park". Last time I was there this season it consisted of 3 jumps and a couple of rails...
> Not too many people though, so if you hate people that might be something to consider.
> 
> (Confused: Are we talking about Hidden Valley near St. Louis, Missouri?)


No I am talking about Hidden Vally near 7 Springs. LOL

Hidden Valley - Four Seasons Resort
Seven Springs Mountain Resort - 7 Springs

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c....271851&spn=0.07728,0.181789&t=h&z=13&iwloc=A


----------



## stillz

I generally hit Hidden Valley on weekdays and Seven Springs on weekends.

With HV, you can't go wrong paying $25 for a day of snowboarding. Plus Yuengling is only $2.50. Crowds are also thinner there, which made it easier for me to learn (more empty space for spectacular wipeouts).

Seven Springs is more expensive, but it's the better resort in general. It has better slopes (love Giant Boulder), more terrain, a bigger, scarier half-pipe, and is more lively.


----------



## Guest

Ive been looking in between Peek'n Peak and 7Springs for this weekend, and after deciding where to go, I read this thread, which only made me think my decision was a good one. 
Ive been looking at pricing and military discounts and although P&P has 50% off AD military, my wife has to rent her board, and doesnt get any discount which is where the $$ adds up.
At 7Springs they at least have the weekend packages for lift tickets and rentals which brings the price down by about 50$. 
When I saw the terrain parks... it was a given that we'd go there...but then I remembered about Yuengling (thanks to the previous post) and that was a done deal. (Im stationed in Guam and havent had it in a LOOONG time)


Any body heading out to 7Springs this weekend? Were coming down from Cleveland


Anybody recommend any place to stay? We'll have 4-5 people

Also.. is renting gear from 7Springs decent or are there stores nearby to rent from that are better???? Everybody in my group but me will be renting. (my board and my wifes board are in Guam, and the other people havent ever snowboard before)


----------



## SkiDoc

We live at HV and ski all of the Highlands. Our daughter races for WPRC which is 7Springs. Here’s a locals suggestion.

We ski 7Springs firing the week and Hidden Valley on the weekends. The snow is always better at HV thanks to a superior grooming team and skiers who ski rather than drink. Yes 7Springs has far more veritical and terrain. There are several parks at HV and lots of glades but even these are smaller than 7Springs.

However, if you’re skiing on the weekends your liftlines will be 5 times longer than it takes to do a run at 7Springs. HV moves very quickly with an incredible friendly and helpful staff. We find HV to a far more intimate and family friendly mountain with the best snow making and more natural snow than 7Springs. Strange too, considering they’re owned by the same family only about 2 1/2 miles apart but we’ve skied both in the same day many times after a good dumping and HV had significantly more snow.

Hope this helps,
SkiDoc


----------



## SkiDoc

Guest said:


> Ive been looking in between Peek'n Peak and 7Springs for this weekend, and after deciding where to go, I read this thread, which only made me think my decision was a good one.
> Ive been looking at pricing and military discounts and although P&P has 50% off AD military, my wife has to rent her board, and doesnt get any discount which is where the $$ adds up.
> At 7Springs they at least have the weekend packages for lift tickets and rentals which brings the price down by about 50$.
> When I saw the terrain parks... it was a given that we'd go there...but then I remembered about Yuengling (thanks to the previous post) and that was a done deal. (Im stationed in Guam and havent had it in a LOOONG time)
> 
> 
> Any body heading out to 7Springs this weekend? Were coming down from Cleveland
> 
> 
> Anybody recommend any place to stay? We'll have 4-5 people
> 
> Also.. is renting gear from 7Springs decent or are there stores nearby to rent from that are better???? Everybody in my group but me will be renting. (my board and my wifes board are in Guam, and the other people havent ever snowboard before)


There are three outside the resorts ski shops. One in Somerset amd two in Donegal. Our friends who rent found the ones in Donegal to be better equipped amd lower priced


----------

